# Kurgans, Kuman Giants, and The Migration to America



## trismegistus (Dec 22, 2020)

As with most rabbitholes, it started off on something completely different.  It began with a monument:




_The Motherland Calls, on Mamayev Kurgan in Volgograd, RU_​They had quite the engineering task, getting that thing put together.  There is a detailed photo album of the work done found here, it is very impressive - for something that is essentially a sculpture to dedicate the Battle of Stalingrad.  But that was only the beginning of this rabbithole...


*Kurgans/Курганы*​Mamayev Kurgan means _Hill of Mamai_, or a burial ground for  Mamai (attributed as a 14th century Tartar commander.  Information about him on the english speaking internet is sparse - hopefully some fellow Russians/balkans/etc can verify this).  The only depiction of Cmdr. Mamai is attributed on his wiki to this statue

​Well, Tartarian/Scythian burial grounds happen to look awful familiar...


_Samartian Kurgan, attributed to the 4th century BC in South Urals, RU_
_Source 2_​


> Burial mounds are complex structures with internal chambers. Within the burial chamber at the heart of the kurgan, elite individuals were buried with grave goods and sacrificial offerings, sometimes including horses and chariots. The structures of the earlier Neolithic period from the 4th to the 3rd millenniums BC, and Bronze Age until the 1st millennium BC, display continuity of the archaic forming methods. They were inspired by common ritual-mythological ideas.



Kurgan also means a mound or barrow in Turkic and is associated with the Pit Grave Culture (whatever that means)

If you ask me, I'd say those look fairly similar to the mounds we find here in North America.  But more on that later. 

As I tend to do when I have a bit of string to tug - I'll do some keyword searches and see if I get some interesting book results.  Interesting results like this one, from The Young Folk's History of Russia:

​This particular book tells the tale of Mamai and his battle against the Christians in 1380 (whenever that actually was).  However, if you noticed it says that Mamai Kan was_ standing on an ancient burial mound in the midst of the plain.  _According to this book, the mound was already ancient when Mamai was fighting there. So as per usual, we have multiple contradicting origins for this particular spot.  It seems it has been an important place for a long time in that area - closer to the mysterious Scythians of the steppe. 

But there's another thing that stood out to me on that page, in the next paragraph.  It reads:



> Among the fallen were the two monks of Trinity, one of them fast clasped in the mighty arms of a *Kuman giant* who had perished with him in a hand-to-hand fight



Now we have a tribe or race of giants involved in this battle?  The rabbithole pulls me further down....


*The Kuman connection*​Similar to Mamai, there is little english material on Kuman - some translated resources in other languages would be very helpful to fill this theory out.  I did, however, find the next piece of the puzzle.  Unsurprisingly, it comes from the Smithsonian:







Annual Report of the Bureau of American Ethnology to the Sec. of the Smithsonian Institution, 1896​These words for white man, caucasian, and giant cannibals could be a relative to the Kuman of the steppes.  This language is attributed to the Menomini Indians - a tribe that according to history settled in Wisconsin and the Upper Peninsula of Michigan. 

Perhaps kuman in their language is a fragment of this same Kuman culture/race that is mentioned in Russian history.

From Journal of a Voyage to North America in Two Volumes, Vol 2 (find volume 1 here):



> After we had advanced five or six leagues, we found our-
> selves abreast of a little island, which lies near the west-
> ern side of the bay,^ and which concealed from our view,
> the mouth of a river, on which stands the village of the
> ...



​Certainly a familiar style of dress to a certain culture, wouldn't you say?  Bit reminiscent of the other side of the pacific, if you ask me. 

​Its tempting to call this connection overreaching, but then I found a book which brought some very illuminating information to light.  I will post some of my favorite relevant highlights from American Antiquities and Discoveries in the West, 1834:




*In Conclusion/Synthesis*​-The Scythians are descendants from the original Tribes of Israel
-Scythians initially settled what became Independent Tartary, and eventually made their way to North America, likely around the same time the "mongol horde" (more accurately, the military arm of the interior civilization of what is now Russia) was making a mess of things. 
-Tartars eventually assimilated with the natives of NA (becoming indistinguishable from "Native Americans" by the time colonization began)
-The stone fortresses mentioned in the book (possibly the starforts we find in NA) existed before the arrival of the Tartars - but are not explicitly attributed to a particular native race - simply a global mound/fortress building race. 

I realize this post jumps around quite a bit, keeping the discussion focused may be difficult - but I think this is a great opportunity for the english and russian communities to come together to fill in some connections that still need to be made definitively.


----------



## Luz Bella (Dec 22, 2020)

trismegistus said:


> giant cannibals



The ogres and ogresses from children's fairytales.


Puss in Boots before the ogre. Gustave Doré


----------



## JWW427 (Dec 22, 2020)

Is the _Motherland Calls_ statue on top off a shallow pyramid?
I think it is. A great way to disguise mounds and earthen pyramids.


----------



## trismegistus (Dec 23, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> Is the _Motherland Calls_ statue on top off a shallow pyramid?
> I think it is. A great way to disguise mounds and earthen pyramids.



I thought the same thing when I first saw it, however it appears that they built that themselves. 




​As I said in the OP, this was quite the undertaking.  If I didn't know any better, I'd say they were burying a stargate ?

EDIT/SIDENOTE: In the wiki it mentions that the statue was sinking due to it only being held up by its own weight, and was never affixed to the foundation originally.  With this level of engineering they undertook for the rest of the area, does that seem strange to anyone else?


----------



## solarbard (Dec 23, 2020)

So from Scythians to Tartars. I keep getting this evil empire vibe with Tartaria, what with the description of "scalping and torturing their prisoners." It should be recalled that the Lost Tribes of Israel were cursed by God for a number of evil practices including Baal Worship (child sacrifice.) What if Tartarians/Scythians destroyed the Old Civilization and then erased themselves from history? Can't resist what you don't know about.


----------



## Feck (Dec 23, 2020)

If there were scythians wandering the planet you would find male haplogroup r1b everywhere. Like in the ancestors of the cherokees Et al. Neolithic central africa. conquest of Neolithic england.
Well i guess there were scythians wandering the planet.
mythology says it was the sons of Heracles hunting the sons of poseidon. This went on into the Roman period where the Romans attacked carthage.


----------



## usselo (Dec 23, 2020)

solarbard said:


> So from Scythians to Tartars. I keep getting this evil empire vibe with Tartaria, what with the description of "scalping and torturing their prisoners." It should be recalled that the Lost Tribes of Israel were cursed by God for a number of evil practices including Baal Worship (child sacrifice.) What if Tartarians/Scythians destroyed the Old Civilization and then erased themselves from history? Can't resist what you don't know about.


Yes, I agree with that. It feels as though, whatever Tartaria really is or was, it encapsulates something that left marvels but which wasn't necessarily good for us. 

You can see why people speculate if electricity is bad for us. You can see that we have such a wonderful, technological civilisation and so much more waiting around the corner. But there is so much illness, unhappiness. I spend all day messing with information technology and I really like messing with electricity and electronics. But it does feel as though there is an uneveness in how we apply ourselves. So, I wonder if our masters - our elites, their cronies, their dependents and their fanpersons - have simply inherited attitudes and practices their ancestors learned in Tartarian times. Perhaps they have a very, very limited understanding of other ways to be.

I think what I am trying to express is that it feels as though their technologies have gone, as though their ability to build and perform marvels has gone; and all that is left of them is some psychopathic thread that has survived just fine down through time.

A bleak note but I reject any Tartarian pyschopathic thread I may have inherited and wish all the board members a very Happy Christmas!


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 23, 2020)

trismegistus said:


> *The Kuman connection*
> Similar to Mamai, there is little english material on Kuman - some translated resources in other languages would be very helpful to fill this theory out.  I did, however, find the next piece of the puzzle.  Unsurprisingly, it comes from the Smithsonian:
> 
> View attachment 4264
> ...



Has anything to do Kuman with Comanche?

We know suffix -(che), it's related to a group of people (Nation). So Comanche it's the people nation called COMAN.

I completely don't take seriously official etymology
https://www.definitions.net/definition/Comanche
Obviously defined as "enemies" it's a very generic term set it by a rival tribe.

So where the meaning of Comanche, COMAN, or CUMANS came from?

You can get a great deal of pleasure by trying to find the right meaning. Dutch seems to me the more closer to the truth.
CUMAN=FARMER
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koeman
In fact I was researching this term, over real Jesus (12th-Century), and the first christians (most of them slaves on the run)
forming communities (COMANAS) to defend themselves (around Black Sea) against authorities.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comana_(Cappadocia)
You can even to link this map to the silk trade routes (related not only to merchants but slaves' trading)


 ......................... ..................... . 
​https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/caucushttps://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/Caucasian


----------



## Samson4prez (Jan 10, 2021)

trismegistus said:


> JWW427 said:
> 
> 
> > Is the _Motherland Calls_ statue on top off a shallow pyramid?
> ...


look at the bottom portion of the picture looks to me like either a composite or just too much of a burn exposure technique... Remember photoshop effects come from actual developing techniques as old as the technology.


Feck said:


> If there were scythians wandering the planet you would find male haplogroup r1b everywhere. Like in the ancestors of the cherokees Et al. Neolithic central africa. conquest of Neolithic england.
> Well i guess there were scythians wandering the planet.
> mythology says it was the sons of Heracles hunting the sons of poseidon. This went on into the Roman period where the Romans attacked carthage.


don't pay much attention to that dna haplo group shit its coming from the same poison well.


usselo said:


> solarbard said:
> 
> 
> > So from Scythians to Tartars. I keep getting this evil empire vibe with Tartaria, what with the description of "scalping and torturing their prisoners." It should be recalled that the Lost Tribes of Israel were cursed by God for a number of evil practices including Baal Worship (child sacrifice.) What if Tartarians/Scythians destroyed the Old Civilization and then erased themselves from history? Can't resist what you don't know about.
> ...


technology is used to control us


----------



## Samson4prez (Jan 14, 2021)

Samson4prez said:


> trismegistus said:
> 
> 
> > JWW427 said:
> ...


The people we call tartarian and who they actually are has never been specific and becoming more of a blanket term for the civilization and people killed off.  I have seen old maps that show gog and magog in the part of russia closest to alaska which would be tartarian territory. If you look at Moscow you can tell by the various architecture that there have been numerous cultures living there at different times.  As for the haplogroup stuff that is from the same people who talk about ancient aliens and right now I think its all just misdirection from masons. You can only go with what you know but listen and  absorb everything but don't believe it without proof or else you will be building on a weak foundation. There was definitely some shit going on in this country after the civil war. I think when the Holy Roman Empire fell, which was really greater germany, the different houses and mafia along with the church went out into the various countries to subvert the countries.


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Jan 14, 2021)

There was a thread in SH 1.0 discussing the oddities of Motherland Calls. Apologies if you were already aware of this and weren't including as it wasn't considered relevant.

https://stolenhistory.net/threads/ww2-what-was-the-enemy.2136/#post-10741

It discussed how it was curious that the figure points East, rather than West. West where the enemy came from. Or maybe it was pointing East for migratory purposes. Or whether the true enemy was in Siberia?


----------

